# canned blackberry



## jojo (Nov 10, 2006)

I found 2 cans of Oregon Blackberries and my wife said I can have them.


Anyone got a one gallon recipe?


I also have extraneous honey laying around. hmmmm


----------



## pkcook (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey jojo, 


Here is a recipe that I've used, but I've increased the cans to 4 each, and rather than add the 2 lbs of sugar, I added sugar in smalll amounts until I hit 1.085 SG. Hope this helps:



<H2>Canned Blackberry Wine </H2>

<UL>
<LI>2 (16 oz.) cans of Blackberries in light syrup 
<LI>2# sugar 
<LI>2 tsp. acid blend 
<LI>1/8 tsp. tannin 
<LI>1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
<LI>1 tsp. nutrient 
<LI>water to 1 gallon 
<LI>yeast </LI>[/list]*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## jojo (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks pkcook 


I'm hitting it now.


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 10, 2006)

Heavy toast American oak goes good with it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going to be watching this Post about Blackberry Wine from that fruit....keep us Posted:&gt


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2006)

jojo....Keep your carboy (jug)covered well once you rack from primary. Them Blackberries just do not like to see any light at all. Better if you can find a really dark gallon jug or you can do as I did and wrap one in duct tape.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 11, 2006)

Waldo said:


> jojo....Keep your carboy (jug)covered well once you rack from primary. Them Blackberries just do not like to see any light at all. Better if you can find a really dark gallon jug or you can do as I did and wrap one in duct tape.




Boy I bet that was hard to clean up when you were done. That duct tape residue is hard to get off. I might of tried some heavy aluminum foil around the jug. 


What makes me think that way is years ago on the ambulance we had a few drugs that were very light sensitive. We would wrap the IV bag and tubing we added the drug to with aluminum foil to keep the light away from it. Would be a lot easier to get off the jug to clean it when through.


Smurfe


----------



## jojo (Nov 11, 2006)

I guess it's too late- lol - One duct taped carboy set aside. Followed the recipe and should pitch yeast tonight. I think I'm going with Premier Cuvee. It's not real dark, but oh well. SG 1.090. I worked it up sugarwise until it got right there. I don't think it was a full 2 pounds.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2006)

I went to our local Super-Wally World today and did find Oregon Blueberries on the shelf...at $2.65...seemed high for a little can...I shook it and it seemed pretty watery.
Think I'll save some coins and go for a big can of fruit puree made for winemaking...might be a better value as I want to make a 5 or 6 gallon batch.
I figure by the time I locate blueberries and blackberries next summer, drive half way across the state, get bug bitten, scratched, heat stroke and possibly lost....that the canned juices might be a good investment....and I can have them in mid-winter.
There is a Super Tar-jey [Target]in a nearby city...they say there is some awesome products in the food section...will wait till after Thanksgiving to venture in there and see what they have in cans and frozen berries...the crowds today were too much for this ole country gal.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2006)

Happy hunting.


----------



## Harry (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi all 
I went to the Good Will store and baught some dark colored T shirts to put over my carboys , I think i only paid .25 each for them , They work fine


Harry


----------



## jojo (Nov 16, 2006)

I like plain white t-shirts.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 17, 2006)

I use the carboy box the carboy came in. I push the flaps in to help make it a little more sturdy and I cut a hole in the bottom to let the airlock stick out.ThenIput it over the carboy upside down. This protects it from light and offers a tiny bit of insulation. When the carboy is empty (this doesn't happen very often) I store the carboy in the box, rightside up. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

My carboys didn't come with boxes....garage sales and from the Food Co-op.....so I made some simple carboy skirts from some fabric a friend gave me....just cut it to length [plus some extra for the hems] and wide enough to go around the carboy...hem the bottom, a larger hem on the top for a draw string ....it doesn't get any more simple and easy...Talk nicely to anyone with a sewing machine...trade sewing services for wine...etc....




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jojo (Nov 17, 2006)

those are awesome NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

jojo said:


> those are awesome NW



The fabric is what makes them nice....when I got the fabric I didn't know what to do with it...this seemed a natural thing to do, the towels I was using left much to be desired and would fall off.......easy to make too!!! Am sure you could get fussier making them more form fitting, but this did the trick for my needs....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2006)

That fabric suits the use very well. I think I see grapes, apples and plums. Glad you can post pictures one way or another now. BTW how is your freezer doing- full yet?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

appleman said:


> That fabric suits the use very well. I think I see grapes, apples and plums. Glad you can post pictures one way or another now. BTW how is your freezer doing- full yet?



Freezers are pretty full....got a fork horn buck the last Friday of season....I cut that one up on Monday...actually processed 2 deer and didn't cut myself.

Then there was the Thanksgiving shopping trip yesterday.....freezers are topped out....actually need to go to the store once more before I feed the disfunctional neighbors on T-Day...[we all call each other disfunctional around here]

Guess what else we brought home from town yesterday....another freezer.....And...almost hit a deer on the way home to boot...wouldn't that have been cute.....

Don't think 2 people really need 3 freezers...BUT, one of them came with the farm was in the old house in the basement...we are sure it is a 1950 model, the year of the house...It runs fine, we check it everyday..and everyday we are amazed...will use that old one for freezing fruits for wine next summer...so it won't go to waste....maybe stash some fish in that one this winter.





We sure do eat well around here...full freezers, full root cellar, wine racks are getting low, but some in the carboys... and right at Thanksgiving...so that makes life good....this is such a great country where people have much to be thankful for...

Sometimes empty pockets don't matter when there is plenty to eat, good friends, fair health and always another year ahead to look forward to....another crop to plant, hopefully better harvest....and fruits to make wine...life is good!!!!




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2006)

Those carboy covers are awesome. You should go inyo production with those babies.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

They are so easy...anyone can make them this easy way...you could do it with a needle and thread if you don't have a machine...finidng neat fabrics is the tough part...


----------



## kutya (Nov 17, 2006)

Northern, those covers are great... Do all wines need to be covered??? I'm having some real slow fermentation with my chokecherry, could it be because I don't have it covered? It took 2 months to drop to SG 1.000??


----------



## Joanie (Nov 18, 2006)

NW, I _love_ your covers!!! They're beauties! I think I need to go see Joann and her fabrics! =)


----------



## Harry (Nov 18, 2006)

MW Those are some fancy carboy covers and purty too.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

kutya said:


> Northern, those covers are great... Do all wines need to
> be covered??? I'm having some real slow fermentation with my
> chokecherry, could it be because I don't have it covered? It took
> 2 months to drop to SG 1.000??



What is the temp of the must? maybe it neesd a little nutrient. You
wouldnt believe what a little more nutrient will do. Next time you have
a slow ferment put another tsp. of nutrient in and check it in about 20
minutes and youll be very suprised!


----------



## kutya (Nov 19, 2006)

The temp is pretty consistant 68, I will add some more nutrient next time. thanks wade...


----------



## OGrav (Nov 21, 2006)

check out the frozen food section at Sam's. I used some of these to augment some fresh ones that I picked with good results. I think they come in 3lb bags.


----------



## OGrav (Nov 21, 2006)

OGrav said:


> check out the frozen food section at Sam's. I used some of these to augment some fresh ones that I picked with good results. I think they come in 3lb bags.


I keep forgetting that this gets posted all the way to the end. Someone was looking for some cheap blueberries.


----------



## jojo (Nov 30, 2006)

The gallon of canned blackberry completely dried out (.990). I racked, stabilized/degassed and added 18 american medium toast oak beans to the carboy and inserted airlock. My mother in law sent me a jar of blackberry juice (frozen) which I plan on thawing and reducing with sugar to sweeten the wine to taste. 2 months on oak should do the trick.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 1, 2006)

jojo I am not sure what oak beans are but I would definately advise you begin tasting your wine after 3 weeks so it doesn't end up overoaked which can happen quickly


----------



## jojo (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks waldo. will do.


i guess while im down in the basement i should splash the peach too. 


cheers ~


----------

